# Carriage Hills Resort - Need Advice!



## sequentialb (Jun 23, 2013)

My family and I (group of 8) originally planned on traveling to Niagara Falls in August  but with a group like ours, there aren't any housing options that are affordable. I was looking into timeshares in the eastern part of Canada and all of them are booked for August. The only one that we may have a chance at getting into in August is Carriage Hills Resort.

Does anyone have any info on this place? We want a place that is comfortable and updated/modern. This place has a casino nearby which is what we are looking for but we also want something that has a lot of fun activities for the children (ages 8 - 13) I'm confused because on one hand I see that they have activities and amenities such as swimming, tennis, arcade/game room, etc but then I've seen reviews where people say they only really have swimming and one has to travel offsite for the various activities.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 23, 2013)

Carriage Hills and it's sister timeshare resort share the Horseshoe Valley grounds with Horseshoe Valley Resort.   HVR is a four season resort focusing on skiing in the winter and golf and family activities in summer.  Hills and Ridge are Shell resorts, soon to be part of the Wyndham group.  They are upscale but not luxury, with lots of activities between the three facilities.  They had two tennis courts, but they were converted two years ago to a skate board park.  The local community has a two court club in a nearby park with playground and soccer pitch, and you can get access for the week during limited public hours for essentially $10. 
Casino Rama, is about a 40 minute drive north/east...it's not exactly local, but since Torontonians regularly drive the 2 hrs north to play the tables, I guess you could say it's local.  Check out the Horse Shoe Valley resort site below for their summer calendar and all the activities.   I live a few minutes down the road from the resort for another week, then we move into Barrie, a community of about 150,000 20 minutes south.  Lots of malls and stuff there for a days outing. 
We are owners at Hills, and would not hesitate to recommend either Hills or Ridge.

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...8YCgDw&usg=AFQjCNFYn8v9ykEO3GSK0NDMWtTCznFRKQ


----------



## sequentialb (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Ironwood,
Thanks for the reply. I'm a bit confused about the three resorts. One person told me that it's best to go to Carriage Hill if I'm looking for children activities/amenities. I saw a few reviews that said in regard to Carriage Ridge and Hills, "Don't come here, there are absolutely no activities. Go to Horseshoe Valley instead." Do you know which of the three offers the most updated/renovated units (ie flat screen televisions, modern decor, etc) ?
Also, are there any nearby malls (clothing apparel) within a short distance of 30 minutes or less by car?

There is someone willing to rent out a week for $850. Is there enough to keep a family entertained for 7 days as we were looking to just go there for 4 days.



Ironwood said:


> Carriage Hills and it's sister timeshare resort share the Horseshoe Valley grounds with Horseshoe Valley Resort.   HVR is a four season resort focusing on skiing in the winter and golf and family activities in summer.  Hills and Ridge are Shell resorts, soon to be part of the Wyndham group.  They are upscale but not luxury, with lots of activities between the three facilities.  They had two tennis courts, but they were converted two years ago to a skate board park.  The local community has a two court club in a nearby park with playground and soccer pitch, and you can get access for the week during limited public hours for essentially $10.
> Casino Rama, is about a 40 minute drive north/east...it's not exactly local, but since Torontonians regularly drive the 2 hrs north to play the tables, I guess you could say it's local.  Check out the Horse Shoe Valley resort site below for their summer calendar and all the activities.   I live a few minutes down the road from the resort for another week, then we move into Barrie, a community of about 150,000 20 minutes south.  Lots of malls and stuff there for a days outing.
> We are owners at Hills, and would not hesitate to recommend either Hills or Ridge.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...8YCgDw&usg=AFQjCNFYn8v9ykEO3GSK0NDMWtTCznFRKQ


----------



## Dori (Jun 24, 2013)

We enjoyed our stay at Carriage Hills. One day, we took our grandchildren to Elmvale Zoo. They loved it,as it is small and they got to see the animals up close.

Dori


----------



## moonstone (Jun 24, 2013)

There is a fairly good sized mall (Georgian Mall) in Barrie ON about 15-20 mins from Carriage Ridge/Hills Resort. The Horseshoe Resort timeshare is no more (see old threads on this forum) so you are limited to Carriage Hills (the older of the 2) or Carriage Ridge. They are fairly close (walking distance) to each other but have separate activities buildings & pools. The pool at Carriage Hills is mostly indoors but you can swim under a glass wall & get outside without getting out of the pool. When our daughter worked there she said there seemed to be more activities at the Hills side for kids. 

Many locals bought into the timeshares there mainly to get day use of the facilities. Often the pools are near or at capacity during the summer mainly with day use people. There is lots to see and do in the area to keep you busy for a week. 

I live about 10 mins from the resort & would be glad to answer any questions about the area that you may have.
~Diane


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jun 24, 2013)

You will find that Niagara Falls is a long distance from Carriage Hills.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 24, 2013)

*You're not going to find timeshare availability in the summer*



sequentialb said:


> I was looking into timeshares in the eastern part of Canada and all of them are booked for August.



Eastern Canada basically has a two-month summer so you will not find much availability anywhere in July and August and what is available will be expensive.  And timeshare supply is even less than in the past since The Lodges at Horseshoe and the Harbour Inn both closed.  I'm from Toronto and I'm going to Hilton Head in July, it's cheaper.


----------



## CSB (Jun 29, 2013)

Horseshoe resort is in a valley. It was built as a ski resort with hotel, restaurant and ski chalet at the base of the hill. Timeshares were added later on at the base of the hill next to the hotel. In the summer months the land at the bottom of the ski hill becomes a good golf course. A few years ago, new owners of Horseshoe added summer attractions such as the skate park and climbing wall etc.  See here http://www.horseshoeresort.com/adventure-park The timeshare at Horseshoe ran into trouble and there is ongoing legal issues with the timeshare here.

Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge were built at the top of the ski hill. They each have a recreation centre with swimming pool, playground and they run activities.  There are activities at Horseshoe resort but they are at the bottom of the hill and require extra payment. You must drive down to the bottom of the hill in order to do them or hike down which is very possible and fun. If you hiked down, you must also hike back up. The drive down is not long - time wise.

The units at Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge are nice.


----------



## sequentialb (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. We are going to be staying at the Carriage Hills in mid-August. Please give me some ideas for a 7 night stay. My kids are ages 8 -13. There are some evenings when the adults will go to Casino Rama and the mall. I'm interested in kid activities.

The first day we get there will probably be a day of rest since it will be a 9 hr. drive to the location. I figure a day will be spent at the Horseshoe Adventure Park and another day at the zoo. Perhaps, another day trip at Niagara Falls. That still leaves 3 more days. Any other ideas that are cost-effective and fun?


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2013)

You could drive to Wasaga Beach which is about a 40 minute drive. It has a very long beach with beautiful sand. The water is shallow for quite a long way in. Very touristy along the waterfront - lots of stores and a boardwalk. 

The town of Orillia is a little closer. It is on the water and has some boat tours. Here is a list of events.  http://www.orillia.com/index.php?op=localevents
August 9 - 11 there is a Waterfront Festival that looks fun.

You can always just hang out with the kids for a couple of the days. Spend time at the pool. Hike up and down the hill. Play board games and cards. (you can borrow games from the recreation centre at not charge). Bring a football, baseball, etc with you. I'm not sure that the kids need to be constantly busy. Last time we were up I brought the recipe and ingredients for cheesecake in the form of muffins and I made them with my daughter. Never had time to make them at home and they came out great. Good bonding time for us.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for that! Looks good. Also, you're right... I'm sure there will be a couple of days when we just want to take in the pool and relax. 

Do you know if there is a Walmart in the area?



CSB said:


> You could drive to Wasaga Beach which is about a 40 minute drive. It has a very long beach with beautiful sand. The water is shallow for quite a long way in. Very touristy along the waterfront - lots of stores and a boardwalk.
> 
> The town of Orillia is a little closer. It is on the water and has some boat tours. Here is a list of events.  http://www.orillia.com/index.php?op=localevents
> August 9 - 11 there is a Waterfront Festival that looks fun.
> ...


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2013)

There is a Walmart in Barrie (10 km - 6 miles away) and one in Orillia (11 km-7 miles away). When driving from Toronto to Carriage Hills you would normally take Highway 400 north and that passes by Barrie.

There is a grocery store a short distance from Carriage Hills. You need a car to get there. It may be 2 or 3 miles away. I think it's called Foodland.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 1, 2013)

We stayed at Carriage Hills over 10 years ago. At the time it was very new, nicely equipped and we enjoyed it.  It isn't a big destination area but you can find enough to do to fill 7 days especially if relaxation is a primary goal. 

As someone else mentioned it is NOT close to Niagara Falls. If you plan to see that include it on your trip there or back (or both) - do not plan on a "day trip" from the resort to NF as it is way too far away for that.  

Of course I have no idea how well maintained the resort has been since 2001 when we visited but hopefully they have kept it up to or better than the level it was back then.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Funny you mention that because we were just saying that perhaps it would be better to stop in Niagara on the way there or back. We are traveling from NY so that alone will be almost 10 hrs (we're use to road trips as I have a fear of flying) so the 2+ hrs to and from Niagara (in one day) on top of all the other hours we will spend driving will probably be too much on us.




timeos2 said:


> We stayed at Carriage Hills over 10 years ago. At the time it was very new, nicely equipped and we enjoyed it.  It isn't a big destination area but you can find enough to do to fill 7 days especially if relaxation is a primary goal.
> 
> As someone else mentioned it is NOT close to Niagara Falls. If you plan to see that include it on your trip there or back (or both) - do not plan on a "day trip" from the resort to NF as it is way too far away for that.
> 
> Of course I have no idea how well maintained the resort has been since 2001 when we visited but hopefully they have kept it up to or better than the level it was back then.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Great! Thanks for the info.




CSB said:


> There is a Walmart in Barrie (10 km - 6 miles away) and one in Orillia (11 km-7 miles away). When driving from Toronto to Carriage Hills you would normally take Highway 400 north and that passes by Barrie.
> 
> There is a grocery store a short distance from Carriage Hills. You need a car to get there. It may be 2 or 3 miles away. I think it's called Foodland.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 1, 2013)

My sister is there right now.  She checked in yesterday.  

Is there some specific information you want. 

She did say they are or are planning to start renovations on some units.  Not sure why they would do that over the summer and not just wait until the fall when there is less demand. 

However with Wyndham taking over Shell, they may want to bring the units up to date a bit more, which will likely mean a big special assessment or big hikes in MFs.  

My co-worker owns a Shell and she has had a whopping increase.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't understand either why they would not choose to wait and renovate in the fall. Are all the pools in working order? Is there a lot of noise or any inconvenience due to the renovations? How does she like her unit and the overall look and feel of the resort?

I saw some of the pictures of the newer units that have granite countertops and flat screen televisions. They look nice but also seem a bit smaller. If we do get an older unit, I'm fine with it along as it looks like the pictures shown during the 360 visual tour on Shell's website. My big fear has been getting a unit that is totally dated and uncomfortable. I've been to resorts where I had an enjoyable stay (ie Wyndham Bonnet Creek in FL) and I'd hate for us to Be booked for 7 days in a place that is not comfy. The reviews I've seen have been positive overall but you can't help but to take note of the negative ones, too.




Sandy VDH said:


> My sister is there right now.  She checked in yesterday.
> 
> Is there some specific information you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you have any idea what the cost is to attend the Waterfront Festival in Orillia? I couldn't find any info on the website about the price and I called but no one picked up. The boat tour sounds interesting.



CSB said:


> You could drive to Wasaga Beach which is about a 40 minute drive. It has a very long beach with beautiful sand. The water is shallow for quite a long way in. Very touristy along the waterfront - lots of stores and a boardwalk.
> 
> The town of Orillia is a little closer. It is on the water and has some boat tours. Here is a list of events.  http://www.orillia.com/index.php?op=localevents
> August 9 - 11 there is a Waterfront Festival that looks fun.
> ...


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2013)

I would imagine that the festival in Orillia would not cost much money. Maybe parking and buying anything from the vendors. I'm pretty sure that watching the cardboard boat race would be free.

The reason no one answered the phone today is because today is Canada Day and all government offices are closed and most businesses. (Like calling for information on July 4th). Fortunately the people at TUG are still hard on the job.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Cindy! I forgot all about today being Canada Day. 



CSB said:


> I would imagine that the festival in Orillia would not cost much money. Maybe parking and buying anything from the vendors. I'm pretty sure that watching the cardboard boat race would be free.
> 
> The reason no one answered the phone today is because today is Canada Day and all government offices are closed and most businesses. (Like calling for information on July 4th). Fortunately the people at TUG are still hard on the job.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 1, 2013)

*Carriage Hills*

We are owners at Carriage Hills - purchased from the developer in 1997.
We are very pleased with how well the resort has been maintained.
The staff at Carriage Hills are very accommodating. I would suggest that you give them a call prior to check in & ask for a renovated unit.
The renovated units are in the first phase of the resort. Apparently the Hansom & Clarence units have had the renovations completed, and the Rockaway is currently in the process of being renovated.
I am sure you will be very happy up there. The area is very beautiful.
Enjoy!


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you. All of these positive comments make me feel more at ease with our choice to stay there during our vacay. I'm really looking forward to it!

It would be great to get one of the renovated units and I will ask prior to checkin but seeing how it is a busy time of year, I won't get my hopes up too high. 



Harmina said:


> We are owners at Carriage Hills - purchased from the developer in 1997.
> We are very pleased with how well the resort has been maintained.
> The staff at Carriage Hills are very accommodating. I would suggest that you give them a call prior to check in & ask for a renovated unit.
> The renovated units are in the first phase of the resort. Apparently the Hansom & Clarence units have had the renovations completed, and the Rockaway is currently in the process of being renovated.
> ...


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2013)

While the units in the first phase have been renovated, if you have reserved a 2 bedroom unit, I would not request the first phase units. The studio units in the 2nd and 3rd phase are larger. The one bedrooms are the same.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 1, 2013)

CSB said:


> While the units in the first phase have been renovated, if you have reserved a 2 bedroom unit, I would not request the first phase units. The studio units in the 2nd and 3rd phase are larger. The one bedrooms are the same.



Yes, I've been told that with a group of 8 people, we are better off with the "older" units. With regard to the renovated ones, the only pictures I've seen are of the living room/kitchen. Are there any pictures of the renovated bedrooms/ bathrooms and studio online? I am curious to see the difference of the renovated bedrooms/studio vs the older ones.

Do you know if the studio units in the first phase have the attached patio/balcony as the older one do? When you say the studio is smaller, do you mean you lose the kitchenette and/or deck?


----------



## CSB (Jul 2, 2013)

It's been quite a few years since we were in the smaller studio units. When we found out that the newer ones were bigger, we always request phase 2 or 3.

From what I remember, the phase 1 studios have a bed facing a sofa bed. When the sofa bed is opened, the beds are facing each other and there is not much room between them.

Phase 2 and 3 studios have the bed and sofa side-by-side. The room is long and there is a kitchenette on the opposite wall. There is also a coffee table and small dining table. I can't remember where the kitchenette is in the phase 1 or if it has coffee table and dining table. All studios have a TV.

Most Phase 2 and 3 studios have no balcony/patio. They are facing the front of the complex and so the balcony/patio is located in the 1 bedroom side of the lock-off by a door in the living/dining room. This opens to the back of the complex which is more private and not overlooking the parking.

You may want to consider the renovated units if the kids are using the studio and only sleeping there. The TV may be newer and bigger. The other advantage is that phase 1 is closest to the recreation centre with the swimming pool. More important in the winter when you have to walk in the snow to get there. The walk is really not that far from the farthest units.

I found an image of the studio from the phase 2 or 3 but couldn't find one in google images for phase 1.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 2, 2013)

My sister said that they are doing some soft renovations now.  Changing out some mattresses.  She did not see any hard renovations where units were completely closed and construction was going on.  That make more sense since it is high season. 

They do have more renovations scheduled, but I assume that fall would start that in earnest and it would not start now.

Here unit is a little date, but in generally good shape.  She is happy with it.

I picked up the in RCI in November of last year.  Needless to say I was shocked that a 1 BR that spanned both Canada Day and Independence day was only 13 TPUs, so I picked it up in a hurry.  Not sure why the TPUs were so low for a summer week in Ontario.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 2, 2013)

I prefer the configuration of the studios in Phase 2 & 3 as well.
I usually request a unit in the Landau, Victoria or the Stratford buildings.
They are the furthest from the pool & recreation centre, however, I prefer the setting of these units.
We are fixed week 26 owners, ( we should be up there now) however, we switched our week to the long weekend in August this year. 
I have requested a unit in the first phase, mainly because I want to see what renovations have taken place & to see where our MF's are going.
As far as balconies/patios - the studios & one bedroom side each have their own little deck/patio.
I would also recommend an upper floor unit if you are able to manage the steps
as there are no elevators. You can hear people walking above you if you are in a unit with someone upstairs.
As I mentioned earlier, the resort has always kept things in great shape, so even if you don't get a renovated unit, you will not be disappointed.
The renos were started before Wyndham took over.


----------



## riu girl (Jul 9, 2013)

*Is the BBQ place/bar by the hills pool like last summer?*

I stayed in a non renovated studio unit for a week last summer with my family (4 people).  I asked for phases two or three due to larger studio.  As mentioned these units are not renovated but were very clean.  I am going to request a studio again in  phase 2 or 3 again simply due to size/layout.

For nearby activities, a day pass to Horseshoe adventure park would be fun.  Also driving to Wasaga Beach for the day is fun.  There are 6 beach areas.  Most families enjoy main beach area one the most due to proximity to stores/restaurants.  Parking is expensive there but if you are willing to park a couple blocks back from the beach it is about $5 for the day.

Have to second Georgian Mall.  We had one very rainy day last summer so went there for about 5 hours.  It is a nice large typical mall.

Last summer at the Carriage Hills indoor/outdoor pool, there was a bar and small bbq/eatery set up by the pool.  Very reasonable and you could charge to the room.  can anyone confirm if this is being offered again this summer.

Hills offers a lot of daily activities as well as a decent gym for 16+

Years ago there was really nice hiking trails on site but these are now closed (rumors because of animals in the area).

I am trying to get excited about next month trip there but finding it hard since I just swam with whale sharks in Mexico a few days ago.....


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Riu_girl for the comment. Does anyone have or know of anyone who has pictures of the renovated studio room? I would like to see how it looks in advance. I was told there are no pics of the renovated bedrooms online for privacy reasons.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 5, 2013)

*Renovated units*

We are up here now - checked in on Aug 3. I requested a renovated unit in phase 1....we are in a one bedroom unit....deposited our studio with RCI.
I much prefer the layout of the phase 2 & 3 units. Prefer the location of Phase 3
I am not blown away with the renovated unit. The granite counter top in the kitchen is nice - I like the new cupboards. The units are very dark compared to the original decor
It just doesn't have the rustic appeal as the original decor had.
I requested a renovated unit only because I wanted to see how our money was being spent. Wished I was in Phase 3 in an original....the units have always been well maintained. The new furniture in the renovated units looks cheap compared to the original....carpets are dark, furniture is dark...definitely not as cozy!


----------



## sequentialb (Aug 6, 2013)

Harmina said:


> We are up here now - checked in on Aug 3. I requested a renovated unit in phase 1....we are in a one bedroom unit....deposited our studio with RCI.
> I much prefer the layout of the phase 2 & 3 units. Prefer the location of Phase 3
> I am not blown away with the renovated unit. The granite counter top in the kitchen is nice - I like the new cupboards. The units are very dark compared to the original decor
> It just doesn't have the rustic appeal as the original decor had.
> I requested a renovated unit only because I wanted to see how our money was being spent. Wished I was in Phase 3 in an original....the units have always been well maintained. The new furniture in the renovated units looks cheap compared to the original....carpets are dark, furniture is dark...definitely not as cozy!



Wow. I'm really torn because I like the contemporary look but the pics I've seen online of the older units look nice, too. I wish they showed pics of both so one could compare and choose ahead of time. I am able to compare the living rooms and from what I seen, both (renovated and older ones) are nice. 

Is the bedroom in the renovated unit different than the one in the Phase 2 and 3 units?

Btw, we are headed there this weekend and i'm a bit anxious. I asked if we could compare a renovated unit with an older one before making a final choice but the answer was "no" so we will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 6, 2013)

*Renovated units*

We are owners therefore we were able to request a renovated unit & had priority. However, since you are a family of 8 - I would highly recommend a unit in Phase 2 or 3...as I mentioned I prefer phase 3.
The contemporary units that you are seeing on line are the units at Carriage Ridge. I spoke to another owner yesterday & he was upset that he was in a renovated unit in Phase 1 as he had requested a unit in Phase 3.
It was crazy busy at check in on  Saturday We were lined up outside....it took over an hour to get checked in. I have never seen anything like it.  
Lots of activities up here to keep the kids occupied.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 6, 2013)

*P.S.*

The bedroom furniture has all been replaced....new carpet etc.
I much preferred the original pine furniture....it just all seems very dark now.
You will definitely be much happier with the layout in Phase 2 or 3, especially with a group your size.
We bought from the developer in Phase 1 in 1997.
We have  been coming up here every year & usually stay in a one bedroom unit....once Phase @ & 3 were completed, we always requested a unit in one of those buildings. 
The resort is very well maintained. I don't think you will be disappointed.
Gorgeous area!


----------



## sequentialb (Aug 6, 2013)

So the pics of the granite countertop, big flat screen tv above the fireplace, etc that I see online is not the unit in Carriage Hills? It is a pic of a unit in Carriage Ridge?


----------



## Harmina (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends on which picture gallery that you are looking at.
There is a picture that a visitor has posted which shows a picture of the renovated kitchen @ CH 
There is a picture with a man standing behind the counter of the renovated kitchen....it has the dark cupboards & granite. That was taken at CH.
When you go into the Carriage Hills website & click on accommodations, it shows a picture of the bedroom prior to renovations.
The renovated units do have a flat screen TV over the fireplace.
If you see a picture of the living room with the dark carpet, it is CH
When you previously posted regarding pictures of the units at CH, I checked on line, I am not sure which site I was on but, it definitely showed pictures taken at Carriage Ridge.


----------



## sequentialb (Aug 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd update this thread to let you all know that we returned from our vacation two days ago and had a wonderful time. We stayed in one of the renovated 2 bedroom units and really enjoyed our time there. I really liked the feel of the renovated unit (modern like our home in NYC) and the area is very pretty and serene.


----------



## CSB (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know!!!


----------



## Harmina (Aug 25, 2013)

*Carriage Hills*

sequentialb - I just now read your update. Good to hear that you got your renovated unit & that you enjoyed the area.
I spoke to an owner when I was there ( Aug.3-10 ), he had requested a renovated unit & didn't get it. He was pretty upset.
So you were very lucky to get your request.


----------



## BigRedOne (Aug 26, 2013)

I had the family there many years ago when the dollar exchange rate was favorable for US visitors.  Now I think the exchange rate is about even so it is not as inviting.  It was my first visit to Canada and I really enjoyed the area especially learning to use the Canadian Loonies and Toonies (coins). 

I have not been to Canada in over 10 years so I am sure things have changed but definitely go north to the Shields.  It is a completely different landscape as it is exposed ancient rock formations; it is only about an hour away (or less).  Toronto is not very far and has lots to do such as visiting the CN Tower and the Ontario Science Center.  Niagara Falls is a bit too far for a day trip but worth a stop if you are passing close by.  Make sure you visit the American Falls as well as the Canadian Falls.  

One other thing I was quite impressed with was all the local fruit and vegetable stands out on the rural roads (even a meat and dairy market). As I said, it has been a while since I was there but I hope they still have all these stands as the produce grown by the local farmers and gardeners is far superior to any supermarket.


----------

